# Safbrew T-58 for a stout?



## Stouter (3/11/16)

Ordered some by mistake and after looking into it it seems it would suit for a Belgian Dark Strong.
Would a Stout taste like complete sh#t with this yeast or should I just go the Belgian?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (3/11/16)

I used a Danstar Abbaye yeast in a split porter. Took about 3 months to hit its straps but really turned out fantastic beer. T58 will churn through a stout nicely.


----------



## Midnight Brew (3/11/16)

I dont think it will do any harm being a stout is malt driven. If you keep the fermentation temperature in the lower range it wont come out too Belgian like. If you ramp the temperature up things may get interesting but I still believe the malt will dominate.


----------



## damoninja (3/11/16)

Be interested to hear how it goes!


----------



## Stouter (3/11/16)

Feedback appreciated, thanks.
I just thought it might be waaay off the mark. But I like the idea of a spicy stout.
Got Maris Otter base malt and roast barley on hand, with some choc malt and Wey Cafara III on order.
Should I drop the choc given the possible spicy/pepper from the yeast?


Any suggestions for hops? Got plenty EKG.


----------



## manticle (3/11/16)

Belgian stout will be off the mark if you expect uk or is type stout.

If you expect Belgian yeast character in roasty beer, it can work well.


----------



## damoninja (4/11/16)

manticle said:


> roadty beer


I don't think he added bitumen


----------



## manticle (4/11/16)

Bitumen belfian roadty.

My kind of stout.


----------



## Stouter (5/11/16)

I think we're heading down the tar like road here, as opposed to a Tsar, RIS like one.

Does a "Belfian Roadty" look anything like this bloke in the middle?







On yer Tommy!

Still waiting for the yeast to rock up, I'll resurrect this once I've brewed and tasted after the appropriate conditioning time.


----------



## Markbeer (6/11/16)

I have used t58 and find it great in darker strong beers. Does not attenuate like most belgian yeasts so mash lower. But it is a finisher and will stick around and bottle condition/carbonate a 12% beer nicely.


----------



## Stouter (7/11/16)

What mash temp would you suggest for BIAB?


----------



## Markbeer (7/11/16)

64 or 65 for this yeast. Its good for high alcohol so you could mash 67 then add some simple sugar partway through the ferment.


----------



## Stouter (7/11/16)

Thanks for the tips. Shall try and report back.


----------



## Stouter (17/11/16)

Preparing to pitch this into my 'Golden Promise Porter' tonight. After the T-58 arrived I stashed it in the fermenter fridge and forgot about it, started my Stout in the other brand new second hand fridge, then realised I still had a cube of Porter waiting and ready to go. Now my Maris Pale is out and bottled today I'll dive straight in again with the Porter.
Promises, promises hey


----------



## Stouter (31/1/17)

Almost finished drinking the 'Promise Porter'. My bottle conditioning time got cut short due to my pisshead tendencies of late.
There is a subtle aftertaste which I quite liked in this, and when I compared it with a previous porter that had S-04 yeast I could really tell the difference.
It wasn't over powering just a welcome change, but I probably won't repeat use of the T-58 unless I deliberately go down the Belgian path one day.


----------

